# Our latest batch lol



## mailyn (Sep 23, 2010)

This is our latest trio of ferals we've been able to get in the house (I think these have been THE hardest 3 to trap so far). It's a mom with two kittens who must be around 4-6 months old. Turns out mom was pregnant and she gave birth to 5 kittens last week. We're going insane. I've made an appt to see what the two older kittens are, if male or female, so we can at least neuter the male now and then do the females when we are more economically able to. These were taken a few weeks ago and, unbelievably, they've grown like crazy. 






















:kittyturn:kittyturnI was able to snap this pic of mommy and the newborns last week. I think we're making progress even with her because she still hisses at us now but she at least lets us sit closer to her and the newborns if we just pretend they all don't exist lol











:catmilk


----------



## Brooky_66 (Aug 25, 2010)

Omgoodness! they are all so cute! you are doing such a great thing. The mom looks just like the girl we rescued 5 weeks ago and just gave birth to 6 kittens 3 weeks ago. She is in my sig! looks just like her =) good luck!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Thanks for taking care of this little mother. Are you in touch with an organization that will help with the spaying and neutering? There are stickies at the top of this forum that may be very helpful. Good luck!


----------

